# I'm thinking of doing a masters in computing science...



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I've just finished University and qualified for a career which, if I'm going to be honest, I'm not especially interested in. Never fear however, because plenty of Universities offer masters which act as computing science conversion courses, and I'm sorta interested where that might lead. 

My original plan upon finishing was work for a year (I have to do this to fully qualify) and then apply for a phD in a subject relevant to my degree. However, while this is a nice idea in theory, I'm not sure how well if would actually work in practice. For a start, there aren't a huge number of funded places - even if I were to get a paid phD, it would mean uprooting my life and moving halfway across the country. The alternative would be to do one locally, live at home for free, but sink around £15,000 into it. Either way, it is a massive commitment. 

Here's the thing, I could do all that and still wind up scraping the barrel for a job; there is no guarantee that the phD would move me further with my life. If I could get one which was funded AND local it might be worth it, however, that's not something I can count on. 

Plan B is to get a masters in computer science. Unlike a phD, this would be a lateral move (I already have a masters), however, it would potentially open up new paths for me. This would cost me £6,000 to do. After finishing, I would probably be eligible to do a phD in both of my degrees, particularly if it's in an area where these subjects overlap (which they do). May I also add that funding tends to be more generous for computer studies. 

Oh, and for the record, I am interested in computer programming and feel like it's something I'd be good at - I'm a pretty logical person who could probably build programs intuitively, once I knew which bit of code does what. It suits me, is what I'm saying. 

My questions to the floor are this - *
1) Even ignoring the prospect of a phD, is it worth doing computing science? Do you think this could benefit me overall?
2)** What sort of shit could I do with a masters in computing science? Would it just translate to the standard post-degree fair of applying for a job which doesn't actually have anything to do with your degree subject? 
**3) I am young and have few responsibilities - do you think it's a good thing or a bad thing for me to spend this time filling my belt with as many different skills as I can? Do you think it might reflect badly on me?*
*4)* *Is it silly to get two masters degrees one after the other? Is it perhaps a bit redundant?
5) Suppose I decided my end goal was to do a phD, is it worth putting it off for a year (and spending the money) on the off-chance the Masters would improve my prospects? 
6) Should I do the masters over two years, working part time to support myself? I could easily make the £6,000 + money to support myself, however, it would mean pushing the phD back even further. 

*Feel free to answer as many or as few of those questions as you like. Feel free to answer questions I haven't asked - I just want to gather up as much info as possible, particularly from people who already have qualifications in CS.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

*1) Even ignoring the prospect of a phD, is it worth doing computing science? Do you think this could benefit me overall?*

If you feel like you want to work in that field, I guess so. Assuming you won't be disinterested in that, too, by the time you finish.

*2) What sort of shit could I do with a masters in computing science? Would it just translate to the standard post-degree fair of applying for a job which doesn't actually have anything to do with your degree subject?*

The same sort of shit you could do with a bachelor's in computer science, basically. A master's probably won't help you too much in the short term when you have no work experience, but in the long term it could open potential promotions.

*3) I am young and have few responsibilities - do you think it's a good thing or a bad thing for me to spend this time filling my belt with as many different skills as I can? Do you think it might reflect badly on me?*

Skills are one thing, degrees are entirely another.

*4) Is it silly to get two masters degrees one after the other? Is it perhaps a bit redundant?*

Yes, I think it is.

*5) Suppose I decided my end goal was to do a phD, is it worth putting it off for a year (and spending the money) on the off-chance the Masters would improve my prospects? *

Let's say you do that... at the end of your education, you'll have a bachelor's, two master's, and a PhD... and you won't know shit about working in the real world.

*6) Should I do the masters over two years, working part time to support myself? I could easily make the £6,000 + money to support myself, however, it would mean pushing the phD back even further.*

I think the better idea is try to get a job, work for a while, and then see if you even want to spend the time, money, and effort to even bother with the second master's and/or PhD.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

@anarchitektur Thanks for the input. To clarify, I already have a job which I plan to do for the next year or so - I am open to the possibility of me suddenly enjoying it, however, I doubt that would happen, hence why I'm planning on switching gears. Even so, I don't think this job requires me to use my best skills to my best ability - it would be a colossal waste of myself if I stuck with it, good pay and security be damned. 

My concern is investing myself into a Masters only to find the generic graduate level jobs open to me - technically, I could already apply for those with what I've got, hence I gain very little. There's also the worry of a conversion course masters being worth less than a dedicated 3-year Bsc, putting me at a disadvantage in computer-related fields. I'm not sure I could justify doing it on 'this will improve my prospects for a phD' alone.


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Falling Leaves said:


> @anarchitektur Thanks for the input. To clarify, I already have a job which I plan to do for the next year or so - I am open to the possibility of me suddenly enjoying it, however, I doubt that would happen, hence why I'm planning on switching gears.


Most people don't enjoy their jobs... that's why they get paid to do them. Do you _hate _your job?


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

anarchitektur said:


> Most people don't enjoy their jobs... that's why they get paid to do them. Do you _hate _your job?


As I pointed out, I don't think it's especially suited to my skill set, regardless of how I feel; I don't want to dedicate my life to doing it. The problem runs deeper than simple boredom or malcontent at the idea of getting up to work 9-5. This is a job I've never really wanted to do.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

*erased the first part of this post as I've noticed it was not a matter of how you feel but your set of skills not being compatible with what's required in your field*

As for the questions... I'm not from UK, I'm from Portugal, so please keep in mind that my answers might not have taken the current situation in UK.

*1) Even ignoring the prospect of a phD, is it worth doing computing science? Do you think this could benefit me overall?*
*2) What sort of shit could I do with a masters in computing science? Would it just translate to the standard post-degree fair of applying for a job which doesn't actually have anything to do with your degree subject? *


I'm not sure what and how your field is, but computing science is a field with many opportunities in Europe along with more stable jobs and better income, depending on the technology you choose to be specialized in (Java, .Net, Oracle, Business Intelligence, and so on). Not sure how much difference it makes to only have the maters degree of it along with your current masters, compared to a graduate with pure computing science degrees, but then if the masters in computing science covers a good set of subjects and knowledge then I'd see it as relevant still.

Also, if you really enjoy programming and developing more and you are not really motivated in your current field then why not give it a try? I'm not sue how relevant having a phD in your field and in your country is, but for example, in computing science field in my country, phD in computing science is rare and it's more for those who want to become a professor/researcher at universities. Not sure how relevant it is for other objectives, but usually people here have either only Bsc (3 years) or Bsc + masters (3 years + 2). Master do help to earn more income and it's more valued in some companies even in Europe, but I'd say that most often, Bsc is the only requirement specially if you proved your capacity with years of experience.

Perhaps you should try to see if there are online forums or friends that you can ask their direct experience in computing science as developers. While programming can be enjoyable for you, sometimes reality in your country might not be as enjoyable (it also depends on the company/project you end up with). Although this applies for other fields too anyways.

By the way, being a programmer allows you to work at other countries too either by emmigrating/living aboard for a while or by distance. 

Also, computing science is also a world inside, so there are many different areas aside purely coding. You can end up working with business processes, analyzing data, business intelligence, working with systems and infraestructure, configurations and fine tuning, quality assurance and testing, and so on. Many things requires vision farther than just coding applications in your corner, it also requires a very critical mind.


*3) I am young and have few responsibilities - do you think it's a good thing or a bad thing for me to spend this time filling my belt with as many different skills as I can? Do you think it might reflect badly on me?*
*4) Is it silly to get two masters degrees one after the other? Is it perhaps a bit redundant?*

In the ideal world, everyone would know where their passion lies and have perfect paths without having to change them. What matters more is that you try to find out where your passion lies as early as you can, if you don't enjoy your current one and you still can change your path then try to research your possibilities as much as you can and then change it. Of course perfect career and job is overrated (the whole "if you love what you do then you don't have to work in a single day of your life" is too idealist for most if not all ), but then we should try to find what we enjoy.

Some companies might frown upon people with less than perfect paths, but as long as they can see that you are determined and want to walk your current path then you'll be fine. Also, if you achieved two masters then it already shows quite a capacity in you. Employers wouldn't want to hire someone passionless or that seems unsure since they don't want someone to do the work half heartedly or leave a few months after, but if you finished a masters in computing science then it already shows you are being serious with your change.

By the way, I've met coworkers that started late in their path change here and they still got hired. One of them showed his determination by taking active initiatives to get the job he wants, by contacting directly to the CEOs of the IT companies here and telling them his motivation, and he got hired for his determination.


*5) Suppose I decided my end goal was to do a phD, is it worth putting it off for a year (and spending the money) on the off-chance the Masters would improve my prospects? 
6) Should I do the masters over two years, working part time to support myself? I could easily make the £6,000 + money to support myself, however, it would mean pushing the phD back even further.*

I don't know how to answer these sorry.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

@AriesLilith Thanks for the advice  

This would be easier if I didn't already have a masters, because then I could justify it on 'well, I'm just upgrading my degree' grounds, however, I just don't think the qualification itself would be of as much value to me. On the other hand, the masters I currently have is very specific - you're qualified to do a very specific job and, seeing as how the pay is good and job security is high, there isn't much reason to deviate.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Forgive me if I've missed it but I can't see anywhere in this thread where you've mentioned what your current degree+masters actually covered. How closely related is it to the computer science stuff you want to do?

For example I think I'm gonna try to shift my masters over to (or do a second masters in, if I can afford it) nuclear engineering, but my current degree is physics so it's not gonna be too much of a stride.

Either way, I wouldn't worry too much about having a second masters degree. If you want to learn something, then really there is no law that says you aren't allowed to study what you're interested in.

I guess it primarily depends on whether you want to toe the line and go for the secure 'career' (whatever that is) route, or play your own game.

I won't have graduated (masters) until I'm 30 and this 'planning of life' malarkey has eluded me so far, with no problems as of yet!


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

HAL said:


> Forgive me if I've missed it but I can't see anywhere in this thread where you've mentioned what your current degree+masters actually covered. How closely related is it to the computer science stuff you want to do?
> 
> For example I think I'm gonna try to shift my masters over to (or do a second masters in, if I can afford it) nuclear engineering, but my current degree is physics so it's not gonna be too much of a stride.
> 
> ...


It's in Pharmacy. There is some crossover between the two professions as computer systems are used in drug design, investigating receptors as drug targets, mapping behaviors of drugs in the body, etc, however, they still are two completely different fields. My masters project was in computational Pharmacy, so I do have a little background in the subject (albeit crappy in terms of actually understanding programming). 

Maybe you're right in that I'm over thinking this - I daresay in 10 years time it won't matter what I chose to do. If all else fails, I still have Pharmacy as a fallback career, so it's not like I'm massively at risk (although, the job market is progressively going down the toilet, so it might have changed in 1-3 years). Thanks.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

Do what you wanna do, take the risk, you are still in your twenties. :wink:


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Falling Leaves said:


> It's in Pharmacy. There is some crossover between the two professions as computer systems are used in drug design, investigating receptors as drug targets, mapping behaviors of drugs in the body, etc, however, they still are two completely different fields. My masters project was in computational Pharmacy, so I do have a little background in the subject (albeit crappy in terms of actually understanding programming).
> 
> Maybe you're right in that I'm over thinking this - I daresay in 10 years time it won't matter what I chose to do. If all else fails, I still have Pharmacy as a fallback career, so it's not like I'm massively at risk (although, the job market is progressively going down the toilet, so it might have changed in 1-3 years). Thanks.


Perhaps you can find companies that develops software targetting the medicine/pharmaceutics field? Or work in the IT department of a pharmaceutics authority. I've worked in a web application development project for the national authority that controls the pharmaceutics and devices licensing, and they have IT department. There are also IT companies with clients in those areas that might value your expertise. IT field often require people with certain field's rules and business knowledge, so with both functional and technical skills you migt stand out. And then you don't have to necessarily be a pure programmer, there are more roles you might find interesting.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Falling Leaves said:


> It's in Pharmacy. There is some crossover between the two professions as computer systems are used in drug design, investigating receptors as drug targets, mapping behaviors of drugs in the body, etc,




Ah right! But have you ever designed those sorts of systems? As in, have you done the _computer science_ behind it all?

I just wonder if a masters might be a bit much. I expect they'll want to you already know some programming languages, plus a shitload of other standard degree-level stuff. Unless I'm mistaken and you've already done a lot of that?


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Still unclear why Computing versus any number of things such as Psychology, more specialised Pharmacy or even Business Administration(MBA?) when medicine covers any number of arenas such as law or Research and Development.


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

@AriesLilith Yep, my thinking was the masters could let me specialize what area of research I want to go into. It's a pretty interesting skill set to have in any case, I'm just not sure it could guarantee me any particular advantage. 
@HAL As I said, nope, I have no experience doing computer programming. While I'm certainly not qualified to do a standard masters in CS, some Unis offer conversion courses where you don't need a degree in the subject. From the handful I've looked at, some ask for programming experience (which I could get, push come to shove), whilst others don't need it. I don't imagine that experience is strictly necessary. 
@StElmosDream In theory, I could do an MBA which would help me if I wanted to get a job managing a Pharmacy - however, I want to leave this profession, so I'm not sure what good it would do me in regards to that. I could do a law conversion course and specialize in medical law, I suppose.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Falling Leaves said:


> As I said, nope, I have no experience doing computer programming. While I'm certainly not qualified to do a standard masters in CS, some Unis offer conversion courses where you don't need a degree in the subject. From the handful I've looked at, some ask for programming experience (which I could get, push come to shove), whilst others don't need it. I don't imagine that experience is strictly necessary.


Ahh right, fair enough.

In which case, go for it and good luck!

I think you're right about it being not too much of an issue getting up to speed on programming. The best ones are often self-taught, apparently. I had a c++ module on my course and it was awful. Definitely would have preferred to teach myself.


----------

